# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  برنامج (فيديو) تعليمي للأطفال معمول من عدة برامج قديمة للأطفال كافتح يا سمسم  (منقحة)

## زوجة وأم

السلام عليكم

كنت قد مررت على بعض البرامج القديمة للأطفال على النت كافتح يا سمسم والمناهل وذكرتني بأيام الطفولة وكيف كنت أنا وإخواني نستمتع بمشاهدتها والإستفادة منها وكنت أتمنى أن يستمتع بها أطفالي ويستفيدوا منها أيضا ولكن المشكلة هي احتوائها على الموسيقى والنساء.
فجاءتني فكرة عمل فيديو بمقاطع من هذه البرامج التي تخلو من الموسيقى ومشاهد النساء، فليست كل مقاطع تلك البرامج محتوية على موسيقى أو نساء، وبعضها يمكن مسح الموسيقى منها إذا كانت فقط حركات مع موسيقى بدون كلام .

فقمت بعمل سلسلة فيها مقاطع من هذه البرامج مع مقاطع مأخوذة من برامج اخرى تعليمية على النت.
واستخدمت برنامج 
Microsoft movie maker
الموجود في وندوز

كل حلقة من السلسلة تحتوي على التالي (بالترتيب):
1. احدى سور جزء عم من المصحف المعلم للشيخ محمد المنشاوي رحمه الله.
2. نشيد حروف الهجاء ثم أحد حروف الهجاء مع كلمة تبدأ بذلك الحرف مع الصور.
3. 4 أو 5 مقاطع تعليمية مختلفة من برنامج افتح يا سمسم والمناهل خالية من الموسيقى والنساء.
4. إعادة للحرف الذي تعلموه في بداية الحلقة مع تعليم طريقة كتابة الحرف ثم نشيد خاص بذلك الحرف من أناشيد الحروف التي تُبث في قناة المجد للأطفال
5. إعادة للسورة التي تعلموها في بداية الحلقة

طول الحلقة الواحدة تتراوح بين 12 إلى 18 دقيقة 

أقوم بعمل حوالي 3 حلقات كل عدة أشهر عندما آخذ راحة من العمل في أشغال أخرى على الكمبيوتر والإنترنت.
إلى الآن توجد 6 حلقات، وسأقوم بعمل المزيد بعد عدة أشهر إن شاء الله
وعند إضافتها سأبلغكم إن شاء الله.

الحلقات الستة موجودة على هذا الرابط:
http://www.muslimvideo.com/tv/user/13196/videos/public

وأرجو منكم تقييم العمل هل هو جيد وهل يحتاج لأي تحسينات؟
وهل تقترحون شيئا جديدا أضيفه للحلقات؟
كنت أرغب في وضع مقاطع لتعليم الأذكار بالكرتون لكن الذي وجدته على النت يشمل موسيقى، يظهر أن البرنامج مسجل من قناة اقرأ والله أعلم

نسأل الله الإخلاص في القول والعمل

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

الأخت الفاضلة
جزاكم الله خيراً على الفكرة الرائعة التى حلمنا بها كثيراً وعجز الكثيرون عنها كسلاً أو إهمالاً أو إنشغالاً .
سيتم التحميل إن شاء الله ثم المشاهدة

----------


## خلوصي

يظن المرء أن عمل هذه الأشياء صعب و يرتبك منها ..!
و لكن البدء خطوة إيجابية مهما كانت ...
و في الغرب يهتمون جدا بالأمور النفسية التي تعيق الإنسان عن الانطلاق .. فمن أمثلة ذلك أنني رأيت اسم لعبة سكوتر للاطفال هكذا   just start  أي ابدأ و حسب .. أي أن اتقان اللعبة سيأتي بمجرد البدء !!
  و نحن أولى منهم و ديننا فيه كل المنطلقات  ... و إنما نحتاج فهمها و تفعيلها .
جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

الأخوة والأخوات المشاركون بالموضوع
يرجى مراجعة الرابط التالى وتزويدنا بمقترحاتكم.
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=15496

----------


## أبومنصور

> الأخت الفاضلة
> جزاكم الله خيراً على الفكرة الرائعة التى حلمنا بها كثيراً وعجز الكثيرون عنها كسلاً أو إهمالاً أو إنشغالاً .


بارك الله فيك اختي الكريمة وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك.

الحقيقة  انني من المهتمين جدا بالبرامج التعلمية للاطفال وابحث دائما عن الجديد لاولادي لاسيما من ابتلي بالاقامة في ديار الغرب كحالتي ...ومن ضمن تلك البرامج التي حاولت الاستفادة منها هي افتح ياسمم الذي لولا احتؤائه على الموسيقى والنساء لكان من افضل البرامج التي ينصح الاطفال بمشاهدتها في المراحل الاولى  لكن وكما ذكر اخونا ابومحمد فقد اصبح مشاهدة ذلك البرنامج ممكنا واصبح الحلم حقيقة فجزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك على هذا الهمة العالية والجهد الكبير والفكرة الرائعة...واني ارجو ان تواصلي المسيرة وتحتسبي الاجر من الله ولا تحرمي اطفال المسلمين من هذا الخير.

ولعلي اعود لكتابة اي اقتراحات اذا بد لي منها شئ بعد مشاهدة جميع الحلقات ان شاء الله.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله في جهدك، ووفقك لكل خير.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعندي اقتراح: لو عرضت هذه السلسلة على بعض القنوات المهتمة بالأطفال كالمجد مثلًا فقد يجد قبولًا، وتجدين منهم دعمًا، فيتوطر الأمر أكثر.

----------


## زوجة وأم

آمين وإياكم جميعا




> وعندي اقتراح: لو عرضت هذه السلسلة على بعض القنوات المهتمة بالأطفال كالمجد مثلًا فقد يجد قبولًا، وتجدين منهم دعمًا، فيتوطر الأمر أكثر.


فكرت في هذا الأمر ولكن كيف أراسلهم؟
هل هناك بريدي إلكتروني أرسل عليه الإقتراح ويردون علي إن شاء الله؟

----------


## أبومنصور

> وعندي اقتراح: لو عرضت هذه السلسلة على بعض القنوات المهتمة بالأطفال كالمجد مثلًا فقد يجد قبولًا، وتجدين منهم دعمًا، فيتوطر الأمر أكثر.


لا اظن ذلك امرا سهل التحقيق..فبرنامج افتح يا سمم وغيرها من البرامج المستخدمة تعتبر برامج محفوظة الحقوق ولا اتصور ان قناة المجد او غيرها تتورط في نشر عمل كهذا دون اخذ موافقة اصحاب البرامج الاصلية...بالاضا  ة الى ان القائمين على تلك البرامج يعتبرون ما قامت به الاخت الكريمة نوعا من التعدي على برامجهم ومحاولة عرضها بطريقة مختلفة عما ارادوه هم...وبالتالي فلا ارى اي جدوى من مراسلة تلك القنوات...والله تعالى اعلم.

----------


## زوجة وأم

لماذا لا يقترح أحدكم على للقائمين على قناة المجد  أن يقوموا بعمل برنامج مشابه لإفتح يا سمسم ؟

----------


## أبومنصور

> لماذا لا يقترح أحدكم على للقائمين على قناة المجد  أن يقوموا بعمل برنامج مشابه لإفتح يا سمسم ؟


اختي الكريمة..هذا موقع قناة المجد يمكنك مراسلتهم رغم اني فعلت ذلك في موضوع سابق لكنهم لم يردوا:
http://www.almajdtv.net/

بارك الله فيك

----------


## زوجة وأم

لمن يريد تحميل الحلقات الست :

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=b...056e3b58f7b397

----------


## صقر بن حسن

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... على مجهودك في عمل هذه السلسلة، فلقد قمت بتحميلها وسعد الأطفال بها كثيرا، ولدي اقتراح هو أن تكملي تنقية حلقات سلسلة المناهل فهي أنفع من غيرها، هذا إن كان لديك متسع من الوقت طبعا، جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## زوجة وأم

الحمد لله
تمكنت من إتمام  إعداد المزيد من الحلقات 


لتحميل الحلقة 7: http://www.mediafire.com/file/cjmtyz...im_AtfaL-7.wmv

لتحميل الحلقة 8: http://www.mediafire.com/file/mwqluy...im_AtfaL-8.wmv


إن يسر الله، سأقوم برفع الحلقة 9 في الأيام القادمة إن شاء الله.

----------


## أبو حجّاج

كيفية التحميل آمل شرحها

----------


## زوجة وأم

ستجد رابط التحميل على يسارك كما في الصورة :



قد تضطر للانتظار عدة ثواني حتى يظهر الرابط
يعتمد على سرعة  النت عندك

وهذا رابط المجلد الذي فيه باقي الحلقات:

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=b...056e3b58f7b397


.

----------


## أبو حجّاج

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## زوجة وأم

الحمد لله
تم عمل الحلقة التاسعة ورفعها 

لتحميل الحلقة 9:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/nzcuwy...im_AtfaL_9.wmv

إن يسر الله سأقوم بعمل الحلقة العاشرة ورفعها اليوم أو غدًا

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

جزاك الله خيرا
وقد أشار الدكتور محمد حسان الطيان فى مقاله الماتع"اللغة العربية وطرق أكتسابها
لهذا البرنامج وأثنى عليه
"
*تغزو وسائل الإعلام مرئيةً ومسموعة ومقروءة كل بيت، فتصل إلى الصغير والكبير، ويتأثر بها كل إنسان شاء أو أبى، طوعًا وكرهًا، وهي بلا شك تشتمل على الصالح والطالح، والنافع والضار، والمصلح والمفسد، فإن نحن أحسنَّا توجيهها في خدمة موضوع الفصاحة واكتسابها، كان لها الأثر الكبير في ذلك. 

ولقد أثبت البرنامج التلفازي المشهور (افتح يا سمسم) صدق هذه المقولة، إذ كان له الأثر الناجع في لسان الأطفال، فالتفوا حوله على اختلاف لهجاتهم وأقطارهم ومنازعهم ومشاربهم ليفهموا أوَّلاً كل كلمة فيه لأنه استعمل العربية الفصيحة المألوفة المأنوسة، وليحاكوا ثانيًا أسلوبه في استعمال هذه اللغة، مما مهد لظهور الكثير من أفلام الأطفال المتحدثة بالعربية، وهو أمر دفع إليه رغبةُ المنتج في بيع هذه الأفلام وتسويقها في كل أرجاء الوطن العربي الكبير، فكانت العربية خير ملاذٍ يلجأ إليه، إذ بها يستطيع أن يدخل كل بيت عربي على امتداد الوطن العربية الكبير، فإذا كان الدافع الرغبة في الربح والتجارة فلِمَ لا يكون أيضًا الرغبة في نشر العربية السليمة في كل صقع عربي؟ بل لم لا يجتمع الأمران فنخضع هذه البرامج لرقابة لغوية تنفي عنها آثار الركاكة والخطأ الشائع واللحن وما إلى ذلك مما يضير بالفصاحة، وتكسوها ثوبًا قشيبًا من الفصاحة والبلاغة والبيان.*
*
إن مثل هذا العمل العظيم واجب ديني وقومي ووطني، ينبغي أن يحظى بالقرار السياسي الحكيم الذي يفرض هذه الرقابة اللغوية على كل ما تنتجه وسائل الإعلام ليصل نتاجها إلى أبناء العربية بريئًا من كل ما يشوب اللغة من أوضار العجمة واللهجات المحكية واللحن... وينبغي أن تناط مهمة الرقابة هذه بالمجامع العربية التي تضم صفوة المختصين بالعربية الذائدين عن حماها الحاملين لواءها في كل محفل. ولن يكون ذلك بدعًا من القرارات السياسية، فقد سبق أن اهتمت كثير من الهيئات العربية بمسألة الإعلان وأسماء المحالّ التجارية فمنعت أن يستعمل فيها اللفظ الأجنبي مهما كان، واستمر ذلك مدة عام من الزمن ثم تراخت القبضة، وخَبَت العزيمة، وفترت الهمة، فبدأت الأسماء الأعجمية تظهر ثانية!.* 
*
وما زالت مجامع اللغة العربية تدعو في كل ندواتها ومؤتمراتها إلى وجوب استعمال اللغة العربية في الإعلام والإعلان، بل إن مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق خصَّ هذه القضية بندوة مفردة دعاها "ندوة اللغة العربية والإعلام" عقدت في رحاب المجمع (21 - 23/11، عام 1998)، وخرجت بتوصيات جليلة تدعو إلى التزام العربية في وسائل الإعلام، ووجوب التعاون مع مجمع اللغة العربية لتتجنب هذه الوسائل كثيرًا من أغلاطها وأخطائها في اللغة، ولتنفي عنها غوائل ألمت بها وطال العهد عليها وآنَ لها أن تعود إلى رشدها.

ونحن نقول: ما أجملها من توصيات، وما أروعها من قرارات، لو أنها تخرج من حيِّز القول إلى الفعل، ومن حيز الورق إلى التطبيق والعمل!!"
http://www.alukah.net/articles/1/601.aspx
*

----------


## زوجة وأم

لتحميل الحلقة 10 :

http://www.mediafire.com/file/jz0nik...m_AtfaL-10.wmv

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم 
وجزاكم خيرا

----------


## أبو صهيب أشرف المصري

أذكر أني أيام عملي في قناة المجد أني راجعت شيئا من "عالم سمسم" أو نحوه فعلهم إذا انتهوا من تسجيله يذيعونه إن شاء الله

----------

